# My Lil Eden



## ckveg

SANY0076 by CKVEG, on Flickr 
SANY0077 by CKVEG, on Flickr 
SANY0080 by CKVEG, on Flickr 
SANY0082 by CKVEG, on Flickr


----------



## ckveg

SANY0081 by CKVEG, on Flickr 
SANY0078 by CKVEG, on Flickr58475164/]







[/url]
SANY0083 by CKVEG, on Flickr


----------



## Errol

CKVEG. great pictures and a good looking garden. I like all the straw mulch you have too. The flowers tied in with the veggies makes for an interesting garden. It is so hot here in Tn now that I wish I was camping over at Maggie Valley now. I usually spend a couple months in North carolina because the mountains are so cool. But I have too big of a garden this yr so maybe in oct!
great pictures
good luck
Errol


----------



## Shannon

Love it! what veggie is that with the pretty leaves next to the marigolds? ( sixth photo Flickr58475164)
I planted some small melons in a large flower pot with some annuals because the leaves are so pretty. The fruit is just a bonus


----------



## ckveg

Video update


----------

